# Sparring Compilation



## Azulx (Jul 17, 2016)

Sparred a few rounds with a one on one session with my instructor. Tried to focus on more punching.


----------



## Jaeimseu (Jul 17, 2016)

Are you taught to hold your hands like that or is that just a point sparring thing? In my experience, that kind of guard will get you hurt if the kicks are coming in hard. I actually think the both hands down guard is better than the one you are using (for tkd sparring). Hugging your body with the low hand creates a false sense of security in my opinion. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Azulx (Jul 17, 2016)

Jaeimseu said:


> Are you taught to hold your hands like that or is that just a point sparring thing? In my experience, that kind of guard will get you hurt if the kicks are coming in hard. I actually think the both hands down guard is better than the one you are using (for tkd sparring). Hugging your body with the low hand creates a false sense of security in my opinion.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



We are taught to put our hands up. The back hand guards the side of the head, lead hand guards face. We are specifically taught not to do the Olympic guard with both hands down. We don't kick hard so I have zero experience in that. In regards to my guard, I just have a habit of using that specific placement, because I got tired of getting kicked in or near the groin area. So I began to just have one hand lower.

Usually when we have students who have lack of control, I just keep them at a distance and move away from their kicks. They are usually low ranking students and just throw turning kicks as hard as they can. Everyone over a yellow belt is expected to spar with complete control, and moderate contact at most.


----------



## JowGaWolf (Jul 18, 2016)

Keep up the good work.  The more you do it, the better you get at using the punches.



Azulx said:


> because I got tired of getting kicked in or near the groin area.


 Lower your stance a little more to reduce the number of kicks landing on your groin.  Lowering your stance will change how your opponent tries to kick you as certain parts of the body become a little more difficult to kick when the stance is lower.  You don't have to go super low like kung fu, just go a little lower than what you are now.  Some of the balance challenges that you seem to be having will also be solved when you lower your stance a little more.


----------



## zanaffar (Jul 18, 2016)

I'm not sure how to put this delicately, but your instructor doesn't seem to have a very good grasp of sparring... I understand that he's an older man, but there's a certain rhythm and natural-ness that comes with having done this for years on end. There's no evidence of him using timing, openings, distancing, set ups for moves... he's sort of just throwing kicks out and sock-em-bopping you with his hands.

No one asked me to criticize your instructor. I know this. But it's a bit concerning to see you learning from someone who isn't able to demonstrate properly.

Now, I understand that not every good instructor must necessarily be a good fighter, but they need to have a demonstrable understanding of the fundamentals. These videos don't show this, in my opinion.

If you're totally satisfied with your instruction, then ignore me, I'm just being an *******. I just think that you could be better served taking instruction from someone more qualified.


----------



## Azulx (Jul 19, 2016)

zanaffar said:


> I'm not sure how to put this delicately, but your instructor doesn't seem to have a very good grasp of sparring... I understand that he's an older man, but there's a certain rhythm and natural-ness that comes with having done this for years on end. There's no evidence of him using timing, openings, distancing, set ups for moves... he's sort of just throwing kicks out and sock-em-bopping you with his hands.



First, I would like to thank you for taking the time to comment on my forum entry. As far as the comment, I would just like to know what exactly your intentions are with it? It's an incredibly delicate matter to talk about someone instructor the way you just have. If you haven't seen any of my prior posts on this area of the forum, then you wouldn't know the following: I post a variety of videos of me sparring for the sole purpose of getting feedback from members about my sparring.The thing is I want feedback on MY sparring. My instructor's  sparring flaws are quite irrelevant to my flaws. You offered me nothing to improve on, your comment just bashed my instructor, and said that there is no evidence that he has any idea what he is doing. 

Let me ask you something, if you don't mind, since you appear to be new to this forum. What is your experience with Tae Kwon Do, or martial arts in general? Are you qualified to give any relevant feedback at all? You may be, but I don't know that, yet. 



zanaffar said:


> No one asked me to criticize your instructor. I know this. But it's a bit concerning to see you learning from someone who isn't able to demonstrate properly.



Hmm, I appreciate your concern, but just because he can't demonstrate a technique properly or a method of moving properly doesn't mean he isn't able to explain it properly. Timing , openings, and  distance, are something we practice. For whatever reason he may just not do it as well, but from my videos do I look like I have no idea what I'm doing? If this is the case, are there any ways that you can suggest for me to improve ( that aren't 'find a new instructor') . 



zanaffar said:


> Now, I understand that not every good instructor must necessarily be a good fighter, but they need to have a demonstrable understanding of the fundamentals. These videos don't show this, in my opinion.



You are harshly judging a man's abilities and understanding of fundamentals by one video of him sparring a couple rounds. Do you have any videos of yourself sparring or your instructor sparring? Or videos of anyone in your class that is 60, showing excellent fundamentals and movements? Why don't you take that same energy and bash my abilities, maybe I'll learn something. 



zanaffar said:


> If you're totally satisfied with your instruction, then ignore me, I'm just being an *******. I just think that you could be better served taking instruction from someone more qualified.



There will always be someone more qualified, I am happy where I am right now. I understand the flaws when I see them. I appreciate them, no one is perfect, even if I may not learn all the ins and outs of sparring from my instructor; that doesn't necessarily mean I can't learn anything from him.


----------



## Azulx (Jul 19, 2016)

JowGaWolf said:


> Keep up the good work. The more you do it, the better you get at using the punches.



Thanks Jowga!


----------



## Blindside (Jul 19, 2016)

Azulx you are wearing the dobuk?

If so a couple of questions and comments.

Early on you are hopping into your kicks, huge telegraph.

You often kick from too close, you are often jammed up and have no power on our kick.

If you are allowed to punch to the head, why aren't you?  You do alot of fairly ineffectual jabbing to the midsection and I think you threw three crosses then entire time.  If you are working on punching get your combinations going, don't just jab all the time.  Get in there and punch and smother grey shirt who doesn't seem to be doing a great job of keeping you off with kicks.

And your guard is dropping, get it up high and don't do that mid-level thing that allows grey shirt to paw at like he is trying to trap it.


----------



## Azulx (Jul 19, 2016)

Blindside said:


> Azulx you are wearing the dobuk?



Yes, I am



Blindside said:


> Early on you are hopping into your kicks, huge telegraph.
> 
> You often kick from too close, you are often jammed up and have no power on our kick.
> 
> ...



Got it! I really struggle with closing the distance. I feel like I can't get close enough to effectively throw punching combinations. How do I get better at this?


----------



## Red Sun (Jul 19, 2016)

I'd be way out of line to criticise your stance or technique... I think i can help, though.

Pause the video at 2:41
You have to take a step to reach his face or midsection, but you can reach his right hand with a jab or a backfist. It's not a 'reaching' step, it sets up the round kick. If his hands are down, kick him in the forearm and finish with a hand technique.

Pause the video at 3:02 and watch yourself do it 
Keep up the good work!


----------



## Kickboxer101 (Jul 19, 2016)

Good job good using your punches more. What I'll say is sometimes when you punch there's nothing on it it's slow with no power. I'm sure that's because your tired and I know you won't go full power but just for advice for competition if you throw that kind of punch you can easily get countered.

Another point is yep your using your punches but need to throw combos. E.g jab to the head, cross to the body high kick. Mix up levels head head body body head etc so your opponent has to guess not just what you're throwing but where. 

Also maybe use a blitz just go forward throw as much as you can to back him up again not power but speed volume and counters when the guy throws a kick as he's landing move In as he'll be off balance.

Again good job you one should day should just post a thread with a range of time line in your sparring e.g the earliest video you have to the latest then we'll be able to really observe what's changed in your game


----------



## Azulx (Jul 19, 2016)

Kickboxer101 said:


> Again good job you one should day should just post a thread with a range of time line in your sparring e.g the earliest video you have to the latest then we'll be able to really observe what's changed in your game



This is a really good Idea!


----------



## JowGaWolf (Jul 19, 2016)

After reading Red Sun's post. I agree that kicks can be used to hide or set up punches and punches can be used to hide or set up kicks.  I went back and watched the video from the perspective of trying to close the distance, and it appears that you throw punches with the goal of getting away after you strike.  As a result you are either moving backwards or not moving at all after you attack.

If you move forward just a little bit with each punch then you'll be able to close the gap in a way that doesn't alert your opponent.  This method is good for when you don't have the speed to close the gap or you just want a conservative and sneaky way to close the gap. 

Do you practice parrying punches? and redirecting kicks?  Those techniques will not only help you close the gap but it will allow you to get punches in kicks in as well.


----------



## ShawnP (Jul 19, 2016)

i have to agree with Kickboxer101 here, i watched your other videos as well and you seem to be doing better as you go on. now im no expert but a few things i have noticed is
-you like to block unnecessary strikes coming in your direction whether they can actually hit you or not,
-your guard is a bit off and i get that because your afraid of groin strikes, but stop before it becomes a bad habit and harder to correct,
-you need to commit to your attacks and not pause/stop because your target moved, once you stop, your feet are planted and any semi-good opponent will strike back at that point.
-you are too flat footed (not all the time but after a few bounces you stop and reset) and would do better if you had more bounce to move in and out and side step, this also makes it a lot easier to switch up your attack stance or guard (everyone calls this a different name) ie: right hand guard/left hand guard or right leg lead/left leg lead etc.
-you can also do better by stepping to the side or circle left and right instead of straight back when attacked, you like to stick a leg out when being attacked which might be good but also bad if your kick is off target,week, or off balance. i like to side step to my attackers lead arm/leg, your instructor fights mostly in a right guard with his left leg leading which means his attack is coming from his right, keep side stepping or circle to your right (his lead leg/arm) as he attacks, this makes it harder for him to hit a target because he has to turn to find it.
-combos...combos...combos...you need to set up your attacks and not just sit and wait for an attack or opening, sparring is a dynamic exercise and incorporates all aspects of fighting not just punches, try using some combos that incorporate fakes, jabs, front kicks, side kicks..etc. a few i like to use are:
a left straight jag, right uppercut, right front kick
left back fist fake, right hook to head, right round house kick to the head
-(my favorite) left stomp to the floor with a loud kiai as a fake kick, right uppercut to the head area and a right side kick to the solar plexus.
the list is endless and all you need is your imagination and a little knowledge of your opponent


----------



## Kickboxer101 (Jul 19, 2016)

zanaffar said:


> I'm not sure how to put this delicately, but your instructor doesn't seem to have a very good grasp of sparring... I understand that he's an older man, but there's a certain rhythm and natural-ness that comes with having done this for years on end. There's no evidence of him using timing, openings, distancing, set ups for moves... he's sort of just throwing kicks out and sock-em-bopping you with his hands.
> 
> No one asked me to criticize your instructor. I know this. But it's a bit concerning to see you learning from someone who isn't able to demonstrate properly.
> 
> ...



Just because the guy may not be fighting like Bruce lee doesn't mean he doesn't know his stuff, I started a thread recently about how coaches aren't always great fighters. There's so many factors to take into consideration. I believe the op said he's in his 60s so he's not going to be moving as well as he did in his 20s especially with taekwondo which from what I know relies a lot on flexibility. Also the guys a teacher so he's probably going all out on his student when he's teaching I'm sure if these 2 got into a street fight it'd be a lot different. Also the guy works so maybe he's exhausted from work then comes to training he could have an injury we don't know the situation. So best not to judge a coach without the proper knowledge. I made a comment about how the instructor doesn't like to spar full contact but I was wrong to say that I admit it and hold my hands up to that everyone's different doesn't make him bad or good only his students can tell you that.


----------



## JowGaWolf (Jul 19, 2016)

Azul do you have a 3 strike combination that you are comfortable with?


----------



## Azulx (Jul 20, 2016)

JowGaWolf said:


> Azul do you have a 3 strike combination that you are comfortable with?



I'm pretty comfortable with Jab - Reverse Punch - Back Leg Turning Kick .
I am very comfortable with 3 kick combinations, but the hands are the problem.


----------



## Azulx (Jul 20, 2016)

Kickboxer101 said:


> Just because the guy may not be fighting like Bruce lee doesn't mean he doesn't know his stuff, I started a thread recently about how coaches aren't always great fighters. There's so many factors to take into consideration. I believe the op said he's in his 60s so he's not going to be moving as well as he did in his 20s especially with taekwondo which from what I know relies a lot on flexibility. Also the guys a teacher so he's probably going all out on his student when he's teaching I'm sure if these 2 got into a street fight it'd be a lot different. Also the guy works so maybe he's exhausted from work then comes to training he could have an injury we don't know the situation. So best not to judge a coach without the proper knowledge. I made a comment about how the instructor doesn't like to spar full contact but I was wrong to say that I admit it and hold my hands up to that everyone's different doesn't make him bad or good only his students can tell you that.



I appreciate this comment


----------



## drop bear (Jul 21, 2016)

Azulx said:


> Yes, I am
> 
> 
> 
> Got it! I really struggle with closing the distance. I feel like I can't get close enough to effectively throw punching combinations. How do I get better at this?



You are not allowed to catch his leg?

Otherwise you mix up your beats. 
So dont constantly go in do combination go out.  Wait.  Repeat.


----------



## Azulx (Jul 21, 2016)

drop bear said:


> You are not allowed to catch his leg?



I am not. My instructor doesn't allow leg catches. He was sparring one day against another black belt who caught his leg and knocked him off balance. He fell really awkwardly and hurt his shoulder pretty bad, so he doesn't allow grabs because he doesn't want anyone or himself to get injured due to it.


----------



## JowGaWolf (Jul 27, 2016)

Azulx said:


> I am not. My instructor doesn't allow leg catches. He was sparring one day against another black belt who caught his leg and knocked him off balance. He fell really awkwardly and hurt his shoulder pretty bad, so he doesn't allow grabs because he doesn't want anyone or himself to get injured due to it.


To bad.  Leg catches can be done with minimum risk of falling so long as the safety of the opponent is taken into consideration. The leg catch alone isn't dangerous for the kicker.  It's what happens after the leg is caught that makes things dangerous. At the most basic functions a leg catch forces a person to stand on one leg.

Does your school do any exercises that help improve balance while standing on one leg.


----------



## Azulx (Jul 28, 2016)

JowGaWolf said:


> To bad. Leg catches can be done with minimum risk of falling so long as the safety of the opponent is taken into consideration. The leg catch alone isn't dangerous for the kicker. It's what happens after the leg is caught that makes things dangerous. At the most basic functions a leg catch forces a person to stand on one leg.



I guess, he doesnt' trust that his students will be able to do this safely. 



JowGaWolf said:


> Does your school do any exercises that help improve balance while standing on one leg.



We do but seldom. We have a bending stance in a couple of our forms, which is on one leg. Our instructor teaches this as a one or two leg stance, so if you have bad balance you can do two legs. Then we do a drill where you throw continues turning kicks bouncing on one leg up and down the room.


----------



## drop bear (Jul 28, 2016)

Azulx said:


> I guess, he doesnt' trust that his students will be able to do this safely.
> 
> 
> 
> We do but seldom. We have a bending stance in a couple of our forms, which is on one leg. Our instructor teaches this as a one or two leg stance, so if you have bad balance you can do two legs. Then we do a drill where you throw continues turning kicks bouncing on one leg up and down the room.



All I means is you can lead with the leg safely and so changes the proportion of success of kicks vs punches a bit.

It makes entering with punches a bit harder because you have to move though his screen of kicks you can't really counter much.

Focusing on punches is still not wasted effort but you are going to get wailed on a bit in that sort of sparring.
Some ideas to play with. 

Don't be inactive inside range. So if you could reach out and hit the guy and you are not hitting the guy. You need to leave that zone of combat.

Try at first to move away at an angle each time after an exchange. It is a bit easier than trying to enter at an angle and will help you get your head around it.


----------

